# How is medicated iui better than natural iui?



## Wishinghopingdreaming (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi,
I've been reading these boards for a while but am finally posting as I think I could do with the collective knowledge of all of you on this journey. We've just had 3x bfn from natural iui. I know when we're seen by the consultant we'll be given the option of a medicated iui but from looking at their literature they don't seem to offer trigger shots and as we have no known ft issues and it appears to be timing that's the issue. I guess what I'm wondering is will a medicated cycle be any more likely to succeed or just another step on the way to ivf?

Thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there
I had 3x natural iui's which all ended in bfn like you.  I wish we had been offered a medicated because our funding ran out for more iui's so we never got the chance.  I believe medicated iui's have higher success rates but I don't know the figures (I'm sure google would tell you!)  I think a trigger shot is a better idea so that you know the timing is right - can you ask to do one?  For me, I don't think the timing was right on my iui's which I'm sure was the reason it didn't work. After a failed IVF cycle, we are now considering doing a self funded medicated iui cycle as we feel we have missed a crucial step.  It's so hard to know whether we are doing the right thing.

Good luck with your consultation - is it soon?

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

I've not heard of a mediated IUI cycle without a trigger shot before - perhaps you can confirm with your doctor? Medicated IUI also helps in (i.) your producing more than one egg (ideally 2-3, any more may result in the cycle being cancelled or changed to IVF), which increases the chance of success, and (ii.) gives the doctor an idea of how you respond to stim drugs, which would be helpful in deciding your protocol just in case you do need to move to IVF. Documented success rates vary depending on source - I have read that medicated IUI has a success rate of 15-20% vs 8-10% for natural IUI. Have you had your FSH, LH, estradiol, AMH hormones tested?

All the best!


----------



## Wishinghopingdreaming (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies,
We are 100% self funded which makes decisions tougher 'cos we're trying to make all decisions based independent of finances but it is difficult to do when you know a failed cycle will need to be rectified by months if not years of saving!
Pyra- thanks for the advice I will e-mail the clinic to Check about the availability of a trigger shot. We had a 21 day progesterone test to check ovulation was occurring and amh shows good ovation reserves. Given this additional hormone tests were felt unnecessary. I'd chatted with my other half about medicated iui being a chance for her and the dr the see how she responds to meds but will the drugs used be the same?

Shelleysugar - thanks for sharing your view, the "I wonder feeling" is what we're trying to avoid but as ivf removes timing as a factor and given we're under 30 it just seems that ivf would boost our chances so much!

No one can warn you bout how many decisions this process involves!


----------

